# World Cup Ogden Utah



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

*Congrats!*

Also: the Mens & Ladies Compound Teams shooting for Gold.

Best of Luck.


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Team Canada Men's Compound*

After victory over El Salvador


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Team USA*

The opponents


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Andrew Fagan*

Andrew on the line. Shot very well today.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow*

wow!.. what a matchup..

good luck all..

Gilles


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Silver for Canada*

Doris Jones Silver Women Compound
Compound Women Silver
Compound Men Silver


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Even though Andrew is on the second step of the podium he still looks the same height as all the americans


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice shooting ,congrats to all.


----------

